# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  La Chirimoya Peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

Fruto del chirimoyo, árbol perteneciente a la familia Annonáceas, nombre común de una familia formada por más de 2.000 especies, en su mayor parte árboles y arbustos tropicales. 
Normalmente es una fruta redondeada de forma acorazonada, de color verde claro con hoyos que se asemejan a huellas digitales o a las escamas de un reptil. 
Su pulpa es cremosa, formando ligeros grumos de aspecto gelatinoso que alberga diversas semillas de color negro brillante que se desprenden con bastante facilidad.  
Su sabor es dulce, parecido al de la fresa y la frambuesa, con un fino aroma a canela. 
Los tamaños del fruto más comunes van desde los 70 a los 85 milímetros y más.  
España es el primer productor mundial de chirimoyas, concentrándose casi toda la producción en la costa granadina entre Almuñecar y Motril pues en estos parajes se produce un micro-clima sub-tropical. También se cultivan en Perú y Colombia.  
La chirimoya (Annona cherimola Mill) tiene su origen en los valles interandinos de Perú y Ecuador, situados entre los 1 500 y 2 000 msnm. El centro de origen donde han recogido material genético diversos investigadores ha sido el Perú que ha efectuado hace muchos años trabajos de selección. En el Perú se encuentran cultivares muy promisorios para el desarrollo comercial de gran volumen que el mercado internacional requerirá en el futuro. En la actualidad se cultiva en América Central, Bolivia, Chile, España, EE.UU. (especialmente en el estado de California), Israel, México, Nueva Zelanda, Perú y Sudáfrica. Tanto Chile, Perú, Costa Rica, Guatemala, EE.UU., México y España han desarrollado el cultivo en la línea de producción comercial, en tanto que otros países como Israel o Sudáfrica se encuentran en etapa de desarrollo. 
La chirimoya es un fruto de clima subtropical, semicaducifalia, cuyo crecimiento y fructificación natural son óptimos cuando la temperatura media anual está comprendida entre los 14C y 24C. El requerimiento en clima es que sea fresco, relativamente seco y con pocas fluctuaciones de temperatura. 
La propagación se hace por injertos. En el Perú el patrón o portainjerto más comúnmente empleado es la propia chirimoya; en suelos pobres también puede ser utilizada la guanábana. La siembra en campo se hace con densidad variable entre 200 y 400 árboles por ha. La planta tiene un crecimiento lento los primeros 4 años para posteriormente crecer rápidamente.  *Mercado* 
En general el mercado internacional de chirimoya es aún de reducida magnitud pero con tendencia creciente tal como se observará respecto a las exportaciones de Chile. 
A la chirimoya se le considera actualmente un producto de élite y se estima que todavía algunos años más será así debido al poco conocimiento que se tiene de este fruto en el mercado internacional. Para hacer factible las exportaciones en mayor escala, se requiere de una adecuada e intensa campaña publicitaria, sobretodo estimando que en varios países su producción aumenta, y por tanto, captar mercados aun reducidos, será muy difícil. 
El control de plagas y enfermedades es otro aspecto de vital importancia en chirimoya. Para la mosca de la fruta es un importante hospedero, lo que acarrea grandes pérdidas en la producción, los hongos también afectan mucho a los frutos cosechados (Botrytis, Phomopsis, Phizopus y Fusarium).  *Manejo poscosecha* 
Uno de los países que más avances han logrado para conocer el comportamiento de la chirimoya es Chile. 
Respecto a índices de cosecha, en Chile se ha logrado identificar que para obtener un fruto comercialmente apto es aquel momento en que los frutos manifiestan un cambio en la coloración de su pilosidad, que sucede entre 10 a 15 días antes que se produzca un cambio en la coloración de su epidermis que varía de un verde fuerte a uno más pálido. 
Respecto a la conservación, las investigaciones realizadas en Chile muestran que el encerado y uso de absorbedores de etileno no alteran las características organolépticas de los frutos, ni tienen efectos negativos sobre la madurez de los frutos almacenados en ambientes refrigerados a temperaturas o entre 7 a 9C. Los límites de conservación obtenidos en Chile bordean los 20 días. 
Se ha probado ceras como la Prima-Fresh que ha dado adecuado resultado porque resalta su color natural, reduce la deshidratación y atenúa la manifestación de problemas fisiológicos relacionados con el almacenaje. No se ha encontrado efectos sobre retraso de madurez. Los frutos tienden a mantenerse más firmes durante el período de almacenaje.  *PRODUCCION MUNDIAL*  *Superficie Cultivada* 
La información que se presenta a continuación sobre el área cultivada de chirimoya en algunos países, tiene como fuente el Informe a Prochile. La chirimoya chilena, abril 1996. Citado en documento técnico de Norma Sepúlveda. 
Taiwán posee la mayor área cultivada con 4 600 ha, siguiéndole España con 3 400 ha. En España se cultiva en Granada y Málaga obteniéndose un volumen de producción de 35 mil TM. Exporta alrededor de¡ 3% de la producción.  *PRINCIPALES PAISES PRODUCTORES DE CHIRIMOYA 1994*   _Taiwán:_ 4 565 has*  _España:_ 3400 has _Perú:_ 1 800 has _Chile:_ 1 336 has _Bolivia:_ 1 100 has _Ecuador:_ 700 has _Australia:_ 500 has**  _EE.UU:_ 135 has**  _Israel:_ 50 has**  *TEMPERATURAS*  
La chirimoya, al igual que otras frutas exóticas, se debe conservar alejada del frío, por lo que no es recomendable conservarla en refrigerador. La temperatura ideal de conservación es de unos 8º a 15º centígrados. 
Maduración: 18-20º C  
La chirimoya se puede consumir al natural debido a su dulzura y cremosidad. Su sabor es una mezcla de fresa y frambuesa, pero con un fino toque a canela. 
Se puede aderezar con zumo de lima o limón, que además de protegerla de la oxidación le acentúa su sabor y aroma. 
El puré de pulpa de chirimoya se puede emplear como ingrediente de cremas y bebidas.  
La chirimoya no tiene colesterol, es baja en grasa y constituye una buena fuente de vitamina C, glucosa, fósforo, hierro, calcio e hidratos de carbono. También es interesante su nulo contenido de colesterol y su bajo nivel de grasas.  *Valor energético y nutritivo de 100 gramos de chirimoyas:*  _Kilojulios_ 265 _Kilocalorías_ 62 _Proteínas_ 1,5 gr _Grasas_ 0,3 gr _H. de Carbono_ 13,4 gr _Fibra mineral_ 0,8 gr _Agua_ 74,1 gr _Vitamina B1_ 90 µgr  _Vitamina B2_ 110 µgrs  _Vitamina B3_ 1100 µgr  _Vitamina C_ 14 mgr  _Calcio (Ca)_ 20 µgrs  _Hierro (Fe)_ 0,65 µgrs  _Fósforo (P)_ 30 µgrs  
Es de consumo recomendado para personas con insuficiencia cardíaca, ya que la chirimoya fortalece el corazón. 
También está indicada para afecciones de estómago y para combatir la obesidad. 
Se recomienda su consumo también en casos de anemia. 
Según estudios recientes la chirimoya tiene propiedades antienvejecimiento, reduce el colesterol y el ácido úrico.  
Muchos expertos en frutas conceden la primera posición entre las frutas tropicales a la chirimoya.  *Contra la oxidación de la chirimoya* 
La pulpa de la chirimoya se ennegrece al contacto con el aire (oxidación). Para evitarlo basta con rociar la pulpa de la misma, en el momento que se abre, con zumo de lima o de limón. 
Las semillas de la chirimoya se emplean como un potente insecticida en algunos países. Basta con reducirlas a polvo, mezclarlas con ceniza y pasarla por un tamiz. Hay que tener presente no consumir las semillas, pues se consideran venenosas. 
Los frutos que no han alcanzado el desarrollo al llegar el tiempo frío, sufren una parada en el proceso hasta el año siguiente. Si durante dicho período de tiempo no se hielan, continúan el proceso de desarrollo hasta alcanzar la madurez nueve meses después. 
Los primeros exploradores españoles introdujeron la chirimoya en España, desde donde se distribuyó a otros países mediterráneos: la ribera francesa, Italia, Argelia y Egipto. Más tarde esta llegaría hasta la India, Ceylán, Australia y África del Sur. Actualmente se encuentra en casi todos los países con clima subtropical.   *VALOR AGREGADO* 
La disponibilidad de una infraestructura de elaboración adecuada, con instalaciones y tecnología necesarias para mantener y/o madurar el fruto, reduciría en parte los problemas de almacenamiento de la fruta fresca y aseguraría la distribución de un producto de mayor calidad y más valioso.
Pero una de las principales soluciones que propone Cautín es incorporar a la chirimoya a la agroindustria, es decir, darle un valor agregado al fruto en bruto, a través de la elaboración de subproductos que presten una mejor utilidad a los usuarios con la misma calidad de sabor y mayor durabilidad. 
En esta materia se maneja la producción de chirimoyas congeladas como pulpa, que recién se está comercializando en el mercado local. Es una barra concentrada, de larga durabilidad, para repostería, postres y tragos. Otros subproductos en estudio son el jugo de chirimoya e incluso, un licor, que ya se produce de manera experimental en la Facultad de Agronomía de la UCV. 
Existen 19 regiones para producir chirimoya en el Perú. En la campaña 2003 se produjeron 13680 t. Las principales regiones productoras fueron Lima (36,3%), Cajamarca (25,9%), Piura 8,9%), Junín (4,8%) y Apurímac (4,7%). En Lima, la zona de mayor producción es Cumbe en la provincia de Huarochirí. el cual es un pueblo ubicado a hora y media de Chosica, en la provincia de Huarochirí. Su principal actividad económica es la producción de chirimoya. La llamada chirimoya-cumbe es reconocida por la calidad de su pulpa y por su buen sabor. Una investigación de Proexpansión señala que de las 13.680 toneladas de chirimoya producidas en el 2003 apenas el 1% fue para la exportación. El otro 99% se consumió en el mercado interno. 
Los factores que pueden facilitar el desarrollo comercial de la chirimoya son los siguientes:   La existencia, en ocasiones, de amplios grupos de poblaciones étnicas familiarizadas con sus características, en muchas regiones del mundo occidental.La movilidad cada vez mayor de los posibles consumidores, pues el turismo en lugares exóticos contribuye a familiarizarles con productos que antes eran desconocidos.La posibilidad de que la chirimoya pueda resultar atractiva para la población en general como un producto especializado étnico o exótico.La existencia de productores emprendedores y comerciantes al por mayor y al por menor en las posibles zonas de cultivo y en los lugares donde se encuentren los consumidores o cerca de ellos;Los esfuerzos que puedan hacerse para seleccionar variedades mejoradas.La investigación básica y aplicada en diferentes niveles (privado y público) y países.El bajo costo de los factores de producción (tierra, insumos y fuerza de trabajo) que confiere a América Latina una ventaja comparativa con respecto a otros lugares.Una gran dificultad para conseguir un cultivo especializado deriva del hecho de que incluso si tiene una buena aceptación entre los consumidores, podrían transcurrir varios años hasta que las ventas cubrieran el costo inicial de desarrollo del producto. El sector privado duda sobre la conveniencia de invertir en la investigación y desarrollo de nuevos cultivos, lo cual es necesario a largo plazo y comporta un riesgo elevado, y los adaptadores y usuarios esperan hasta que el beneficio y los márgenes potenciales sean más evidentes y menos arriesgados antes de invertir en nuevos cultivos (Jolliff, 1996). Por ello, nuevos cultivos que podrían ser viables, como la chirimoya, no se han desarrollado hasta alcanzar el nivel de rentabilidad para el sector privado. Por lo tanto, los gobiernos deberían financiar los programas de mejora de los cultivos, en lo que respecta a la selección y fitomejoramiento, y estimular a las universidades y a los científicos a cooperar con el sector privado.  
Teniendo en cuenta, especialmente, que los costos de oportunidad de la tierra y la mano de obra son reducidos, que existe material fitogenético diverso para mejorar y desarrollar nuevas variedades, y que se dispone de los conocimientos científicos y la tecnología apropiados, sería posible, pese a todo, conseguir que la chirimoya se convirtiera en un sólido producto generador de ingresos. Según Jollif (1996), la pérdida de oportunidades de ingresos que ocasiona la falta de desarrollo de nuevos cultivos no sólo tiene graves consecuencias socioeconómicas para los agricultores y las zonas rurales, sino que resulta extremadamente gravosa para los contribuyentes, especialmente cuando se dan todas las condiciones básicas necesarias para poder desarrollar el cultivo. Por lo tanto, el sector público, los organismos donantes internacionales y las organizaciones no gubernamentales deberían aunar sus esfuerzos e invertir fondos para fomentar el cultivo de la chirimoya.  *19.01.09 ¡Lo último! Desde España venden Chirimoyas por internet*  
Telechirimoya, la primera empresa que se lanzó a la aventura de promocionar y vender chirimoyas a través de internet ahora se adentra en el campo de la investigación para exportar la chirimoya de la Costa Tropical a todo el mundo, Miguel Ángel Sillero, Consultor de Novapyme y supervisor del proyecto, prevé que en los próximos días tendremos conocimiento de las pruebas realizadas, ya que que la tecnología ha utilizar es pionera he innovadora y hasta hora no ha experimentado con productos con tan alto contenido el azucares. Siendo un proceso plenamente andaluz, ya que todas las empresas implicadas en la elaboración de las pruebas proceden del Campus de la Ciencias de Granada y de la Costa Motrileña. 
Según declaraciones de la encargada del proyecto Laura Bustos .- En diciembre comenzamos las reuniones en Expo Agro (Roquetas de Mar- Almeria), estamos desde hace algunas semanas en contacto con un laboratorios de Granada para realizar los estudios de deshidratación por presión del fruto, para que su exportación a zonas como Estados Unidos, Japón y Sudamerica sea posible. El gran problema de la chirimoya es su rápida oxidación por lo que estamos analizando la posibilidad de enviar la materia prima que será elaborada en distintos productos en los países de origen, desde yoghurts, licores, cremas y un amplio abanico de nuevas formas en las que se podría disfrutar de las chirimoyas de la Costa Tropical, todo esto vendra acompañado de los nuevos acuerdos de colaboración de programas y de fondos de I+D+I. 
La Costa de Granada-Málaga es la principal productora de chirimoyas del mundo, pero hasta ahora no ha tenido éxito su comercialización fuera de nuestras fronteras sobre todo por problemas de maduración. La deshidratación, quitarles el agua, es en opinión de , uno de los factores que pueden contribuir a poder comercializar gran parte de la producción de chirimoya en el exterior. 
La pulpa de chirimoya, que es lo que se comercializaría, se obtiene de las chirimoyas de menor categoría, por lo que se conseguiría que toda la producción de chirimoya fuese susceptible de comercializarse, cosa que hasta ahora no sucedía y las chirimoyas de menor calidad se desechaban. 
Esta más que demostrado según resultados de la campaña actual que esta fruta tiene gran aceptación por parte, no sólo de los clientes de España, sino de clientes de otros países que han solicitado esta fruta exclusiva de la Costa Tropical y cree que la mejor forma de poder rentabilizarla es consiguiendo que la administración, en este caso la Consejería de Agricultura, apoyen proyectos innovadores y de futuro que hagan de las empresas hortofruticolasandaluzas lideres mercados nacionales e internacionales.  *17.01.07 Una empresa granadina saca al mercado la primera mermelada de chirimoya* 
La Sociedad Cooperativa Andaluza Herco Frut, ubicada en Almuñécar, ha sacado al mercado la primera mermelada de chirimoya después de muchas pruebas para conseguir, sin aditivos químicos, evitar la rápida oxidación de la pulpa de esta fruta que se cultiva en la comarca de la Costa Tropical.
Tras varios meses de investigación, los miembros de Herco Frut lograron elaborar este producto, que permitirá aprovechar la fruta madura y que los agricultores dedicados a este cultivo obtengan un valor añadido y mejoren la rentabilidad de las explotaciones. 
La mermelada se presenta en distintos formatos -envase pequeño, familiar y artesanal- y sus fabricantes esperan que una vez conocida por el consumidor tenga una buena acogida y se convierta en un producto referente de la comarca, tanto para los residentes como para los visitantes. 
Después del éxito de la primera prueba de envasado, ya se está planificando el trabajo para la próxima campaña y en próximas fechas se iniciarán varias campañas de degustación para dar a conocer la mermelada a los consumidores tanto de la zona como de toda España. 
La zona del litoral granadino denominada Costa Tropical es la responsable de más del 80 por ciento de la producción mundial de chirimoyas, un fruto rico en propiedades nutritivas, y parte de esta producción está acogida a la Denominación de Origen de la Chirimoya de la Costa Tropical de Granada-Málaga.  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de Chirimoya peruana ¡XVI Festival Turístico de la Chirimoya 2009 fue todo un éxito! cultivo de chirimoya venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

----------

